# 28 Gallon Bow Front Tank



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Due to getting my income tax back recently had to celebrate a little ya know by buying a new tank... :hihi:

I had my eye on this 28 gallon bowfront tank from petsmart for awhile. regularly 239.99, on clearance for 192.99, plus an additional 25% off because the glass canopy was missing. So was like 150 bucks. Not too bad. Idk who makes it lol I've seen Marineland variations in this size, but all the stickers and such say Top Fin.

That brings me to the question, though, has anyone had this specific tank before? Seems like it's not a very popular size at all. Nice little tank for the money though. It's 24x15x18. I might be planting it moderately to heavily and making it home eventually to a small group of schooling tetras. :icon_smil


----------



## .KeepItShrimple (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a marineland 28 euro bowfront with the plastic brace in the middle, don't know about top fin. But this marineland model has already been discontinued. That measurement is exactly like mine.


----------



## Projectp (Oct 7, 2013)

I have this tank as well. Only thing i don't like about it is the depth, makes planting/trimming kind of a pain.


----------



## Oto Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a marineland bowfront tank like that only it is smaller than 28 gal.


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the Marineland Bowfront package well my parents do right now because I don't have the space and my mom loves platies. I always thought it was a 29 gallon ahahah. The tank is currently running a XP2 (Bio 150 is on my 10 Gal) and the stock light and lid. The stock light is so weak I would suggest replacing that ASAP if you want to do a planted tank. 

One thing is that I don't remember paying all that much for the tank at the time. I got mine at Petco and doubt I would have spent around $200 in my poor college days to upgrade from my 10 gal. But like the other poster said if you don't mind the height of the tank its perfect. I have gone to smaller shallower tanks so that tank is a project for another time, plus its 100 miles away from me right now. 

Edit: I guess I just realized after checking the Marineland site that I have a lifetime warranty on that tank. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

What's with the height? It's only 18 inches. 40 breeder is 16 lol not that much difference. My 56 column tank was a pain, and that was 24 inches.


----------

